# Generic PUP.x and RemAdm-PSKill



## Tetrapod (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello,

I use McAfee and after I scanned my computer it came up with 2 things. Generic PUP.x and RemAdm-PSKill. These two things had been coming up for a while and because it just said "detected" and not "quarintined", I didn't think that it was that bad. I had looked up these two things on the McAfee website, and it said that they may or may not be viruses. What I want to know is if these two things are safe or not, and if I should delete them.

I'm running Windows XP, SP3. McAfee says the "File Name" is...
For Generic PUP.x: "C:\hp\bin\Terminator.exe"
For RemAdm-PSKill: "C:\hp\bin\KillWind.exe"

If you need any more information, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Those two files belong to some utility program that HP(Hewlett Packard) includes in their software. You can leave them alone.


----------

